# Greetings everybody



## Tiger1466867921 (Oct 10, 2004)

Just a quick intro - I'm a female bodybuilder, been lifting about 3 years and love it!  Looking to get bigger and stronger in order to compete hopefully sometime next year if all goes well (and I'm big enough). I look forward to posting and learning from guys/gals on this forum, it's always a learning curve in BB.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

hello tiger

welcome to the board 

theres loads of useful info on here.

stop by antime.

look forward to reading your posts as well.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2004)

Hows it going, like steve says absolutely loads of useful info on here.

Hope it helps you get what you want

J


----------



## Tiger1466867921 (Oct 10, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome guys I look forward to my time here.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2004)

hi tiger and welcome


----------



## Benji1466867921 (Oct 2, 2004)

Welcome to the board, good too see some female users


----------



## Tiger1466867921 (Oct 10, 2004)

Mmm there aren't many of us on the boards in the UK, but thanks for the welcome.


----------

